# Its Here Finally, The Fabled F300 I Have Searched For



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Well it was a long and frustrating search, and the wait for delivery has seemd like an age, over 4wks...and in truth i was worried there for a bit.....

Pics are a bit rubbish as i was in a hurry and excited....but you will get the idea!!!



















Pictured with the other Megasonic one i found by chance whilst looking for the f300, same case, dial etc...and almost certainly a one off...










Slightly different font size on the Megasonic..










Enjoy....i am 

Keith


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Excellent Keith. A nice colletion of watches that I didn't even know they made.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool Keith... great deskclocks


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Swweeeeetttt seeing as I wear a 3 piece suit every day I think we both know that you should donate these to my:

'raising awareness of very cool vintage omega electronics' cause!

At very least they will look mint in the pocket of my pin stripe!

Come on mate you know you wanna!!


----------

